
Find your Twitter friends on Mastodon - ColinWright
https://bridge.joinmastodon.org/
======
ColinWright
Found in a comment[0] in a thread[1].

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16780179](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16780179)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16774271](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16774271)

------
lkurusa
Excellent service, just what I needed! I’ve been looking at Mastodon for a
long while now, but with the recent API changes at Twitter, it’s just the
right time to make the switch.

